

Show HN: Direct Mail – a native email marketing app for OS X - jhammer
http://directmailmac.com

======
sjs382
"Direct Mail" is a term that usually means physical mail. This is similar
enough to cause confusion, and I had to do a second-take on your home page.

------
jhammer
Hi All,

We just released version 4 of Direct Mail. The big new features include cloud
syncing/collaboration, autoresponders, and a redesign for OS X Yosemite.
Companion app for iOS also available at
[http://directmailmac.com/stamps](http://directmailmac.com/stamps).

Happy to take any questions or feedback. Thanks!

~~~
lsiunsuex
Love the native idea, but then I clicked on the pricing link - woah. I'm by no
means telling you how to run your business, but the pay per email rates seam
really high.

I wrote an email marketing system this week for my day job against the Mailgun
API to do the sending and to send to 183k recipients, it'll cost us < $80 USD.
It would be even cheaper if I used AWS but we're a Rackspace shop.

(I understand not everyone out there is a programmer, but the price is very
high compared)

Good luck though.

